# how long will powdered milk replacer keep ?



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I have 1/2 bag of land o lakes amplifier max that I bought in June or July,keept in cool house ,and I'm wondering if I can save it for a calf next spring. 
there is if course no ph. no on the bag and the feedstore is pretty useless, they were telling me to get some powdered colostrum to give a 4 day old calf !!!!
(btw,said calf had plenty colostrum in his first 24 hrs )
and yes ,I told them how a 4 day old calf won't absorb the good stuff anymore,and told them to look it up! 


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Why do you have like 10 posts on this?? Just click once! Ask a mod to fix it, too.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Here's a way to contact Land o' Lakes by email, or use the 800 number and ask for someone familiar with the product you're using:

http://www.landolakesinc.com/utility/contact/default.aspx


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

secuono said:


> Why do you have like 10 posts on this?? Just click once! Ask a mod to fix it, too.


EXCUSE ME! It was a mistake on my android app! Told me it was not going through....do you think I would do something this embarrassing on purpose???
Just seen it when I checked on my laptop and yes already asked to fix it!
Gimme a break!


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

G. Seddon said:


> Here's a way to contact Land o' Lakes by email, or use the 800 number and ask for someone familiar with the product you're using:
> 
> http://www.landolakesinc.com/utility/contact/default.aspx


Thank you so much, and thanks for not ridiculing me for the mistake!
Will call,thanks!!!


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

G. Seddon said:


> Here's a way to contact Land o' Lakes by email, or use the 800 number and ask for someone familiar with the product you're using:
> 
> http://www.landolakesinc.com/utility/contact/default.aspx


Thanks ,I just called ,they said about 1 year but found out it was already 1 year old when I bought it !!!
Next time I will check first! no. printed on side gusset is the year, 2 for 12 in my case, second a letter for month,a=jan,b=feb and so on then the day of the month!


----------



## Texas Papaw (May 30, 2009)

Whenever I have leftover milk replacer powder, I put the bag in the freezer. As we don't bottle feed many calves, have had some powder in the freezer up to 2 years. Never had a problem feeding it when stored in the freezer between calves.

Edit-If your replacer has been kept dry and smells ok, I wouldn't be afraid of putting it in the freezer now and feeding it later.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to see your multiposts. 
I am leaving 2 copies of it which both have replies, but I deleted the other 8 copies. 

Are you sure you did that by accident?!


Its okay, just teasing.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

By all means, keep the excess MR cool, dry and sealed. It's just powder and will last and last. Keep up the good work, and most of all keep your powder dry. I just couldn't resist....Topside


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Texas Papaw said:


> Whenever I have leftover milk replacer powder, I put the bag in the freezer. As we don't bottle feed many calves, have had some powder in the freezer up to 2 years. Never had a problem feeding it when stored in the freezer between calves.
> 
> Edit-If your replacer has been kept dry and smells ok, I wouldn't be afraid of putting it in the freezer now and feeding it later.


thanks,I've thought of that but freezer space is at a premium....


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Sorry it took me so long to see your multiposts.
> I am leaving 2 copies of it which both have replies, but I deleted the other 8 copies.
> 
> Are you sure you did that by accident?!
> ...


thanks,and yes ,quite sure lol!
forgot to say,the lady there said the fat in it would go bad ,which makes sense and also the minerals and vitamins will break down and be no good.


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

If you are fairly confident that you won't need the rest of it, perhaps a friend with cows might be able to use it? The stuff is very good, but quite expensive, and it's painful to see it go to waste.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

G. Seddon said:


> If you are fairly confident that you won't need the rest of it, perhaps a friend with cows might be able to use it? The stuff is very good, but quite expensive, and it's painful to see it go to waste.


The friends with cows I have use their own cows milk ( dairy farms) but I think Im gonna transfer most of it in smaller freezer bags ,double or triple bag it , and see if it fits. Then get another bottle calf in spring and get a new bag and use this last.
Thanks so much for everybody's help!


----------

